# Croydon Cat Weirdo is STILL out there



## MeowUK (May 5, 2017)

Please keep your cats indoors overnight, there is a crazy cat person on the run. He hasn't been caught yet but there is a reward out there for anyone who wants to help to get this person stopped.

£10,000 reward if you find anything suspicious please record, take photos and submit to SNARL or the pforces.

Please KEEP your cat indoors overnight, do not let it out in the evening. It is hard if they are a outdoor cat but it is better for them to be safe.

This person is around in the evening committing crimes. If you would like to volunteer or help to spread the word around where you live, you can contact SNARL to leaflet in your own area and they will put you in touch with somebody who is local to you.


----------

